# Work in Canada?



## DeonvdW (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi
I am new member and would appreciate some advice please. 
I would like to move to Canada and I if possible would need to get employment there first. My understanding is that I need to get a job offer in order to be eligible for a work visa. 

I am unfortunately over 50 already (51) and I am not sure if this will be a dead end for me because of my age? I am well qualified (PhD chemistry and MBL) and would appreciate some advice on the best way forward.
My experience is that you seldom get any feedback if you apply for a position on the normal online job related websites. I have applied for several positions online without feedback.

Are there any other avenues available or are there any recruitment agencies that will assist South Africans that I can approach in this regard?

I will really appreciate any advice


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What exactly do you do for a living?


----------



## DeonvdW (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi There

I am currently employed as a scientist and have 25 years of experience in Laboratory management (Quality control and R&D), Technical Management (Solvents ans supply chain) and chemical sciences (various coal subjects, Si and sulphur)

Should I give this info on the general forum as well?


----------



## DeonvdW (Jun 7, 2014)

*Work in Canada*

Hi I am in South Africa


----------



## nathansaurus (May 26, 2014)

South Africa is a commonwealth country. Although you cannot simply enter Canada on a whim without a visa (what a perfect world that would be), it won't be as hard as a South African than it would be for an American. My advice would be to call a few temp agencies in Canada, to get their opinion. They would know best regarding the current job market and they will be blunt, regarding your immigration query. 

What province are you interested in, or which do you wish to migrate to?

Ontario, British Columbia, Quebec, could be more difficult to find a job, whilst Alberta, Manitoba, might be a lot easier. It's all luck and persistence. 

Hope this finds ya well!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would it be easier for a South African as for an American? I wasn't aware of special 'commonwealth' type of visas that would make it easier for this topic starter?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nathansaurus said:


> South Africa is a commonwealth country. Although you cannot simply enter Canada on a whim without a visa (what a perfect world that would be), it won't be as hard as a South African than it would be for an American. My advice would be to call a few temp agencies in Canada, to get their opinion. They would know best regarding the current job market and they will be blunt, regarding your immigration query.




First of all, being South African is not a benefit. Second, I would argue that it would be easier for an American to enter Canada than a South African. Third, temp agencies won't know squat about the job market (other than their clients) and most certainly won't know anything about immigration.


----------



## DeonvdW (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the feedback

Please advice regarding the temp agencies. Any specific references will help.

Thanks!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


DeonvdW said:


> Hi Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Please advice regarding the temp agencies. Any specific references will help.
> 
> Thanks!


I would think that a "head-hunter" with high profile clients looking for an specific skill set, is what you want. Not a "temp-agency". I'm not trying to be rude, but a PhD researcher with 25+ years of experience isn't a "temp". 

However, I would recommend: 1) you continue to apply directly to those companies known to you; 2) make sure your resume reflects Canadian customs (no pictures, no date of birth, brief objective, past-times/community service, etc). 

Have you checked with Universities and/or Oil & Gas companies directly?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

